# Plinking



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

What band set up do you use for bb's?


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Tiny 1/8" tubes that Metrograde has on his site. They work awesome!!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

site arress please


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

site address please


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

http://metrogradegoods.com/


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks very much.


----------

